# Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern



## melania (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf Euer wirklich tolles Forum gestoßen! Da wir auch ein Teichproblem haben, könnt Ihr uns bestimmt ein paar gute Ratschläge geben ... 

Hier erst einmal zwei Fotos aus dem letzten Winter:













Dieses häßlich Betonmonster ist zudem undicht! Er müßte also auf jeden Fall abgedichtet werden und ich würde auch den strengen RAnd etwas auflockern wollen. Folie mag ich überhaupt nicht! Nun habe ich hier viel über GFK gelesen - könnte das nicht etwas für uns sein? Könnte man da nicht auch den Rand etwas auflockern, in dem man Natursteine "einklebt"? Bzw. die Oberfläche, die aus dem Wasser ragt, besandet? Der Teich soll - wie gesagt - einfach nur aufgehübscht werden und unseren Seerosen, die komischerweise immer noch leben, sowie einigen anderen Wasserpflanzen ein gutes Zuhause bieten - Fische wollen wir nicht einsetzen.

Ach so, das Becken ist innen ca. 4 x 4 m; die genaue Tiefe werden wir erst ermitteln können, wenn wir es geleert haben. Aber es scheint schon mindestens 1 m tief zu sein. Oben sind die Kanten abgeschrägt; im unteren Bereich geht es dann im 90 Grad Winkel nach unten. "Gespeist" wird das Becken vom Dach (das schicke rosa Rohr) - anstatt dessen möchte ich gern einen (trockenen) Bachlauf anlegen - der dann das Wasser aus dem Fallrohr einleitet.

Zudem , wir sind - vor allem aus finanziellen Gründen - bekennende Selbermacher aus dem Bereich Heimwerken und sicher nicht ganz ungeschickt; aber mit Teich hatten wir bisher nicht zu tun.

Was würdet Ihr uns raten?

Vielen Dank aus dem verregneten Brandenburg (na, da steigt wenigstens mal wieder der Wasserpegel). M.


----------



## marc (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Hallo Melania und herzlich willkommen hier!!

Hmmm,das sieht ja ganz schön wild aus 
Gfk wäre schon eine Möglichkeit,aber der Beton muss dafür vorher gründlich von allen Schmutz befreit werden,sonst hält die Laminierung nicht.

Mein Tipp wäre,raus mit dem Beton,noch schön eine Uferzone modelliert und dann Vlies rein und Folie drüber.Da dürfte das Ergebnis ansprechender sein,als den Betonteich zu sanieren.Und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch noch tiefer graben,so 1,4m,das sorgt durch mehr Wasser später für ein besseres Klima im Teich.


----------



## melania (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Danke Marc, für Deine Antwort und auch für den Tip, den Beton gründlich zu reinigen!! Werden wir den Kärcher rausholen müssen.

Und nein, alles rausreißen und neuanlegen kommt nicht in Frage. Der "Teich" war ja vor uns da. Ich bin zwar absoluter Hortomane und liiiebe das Buddeln in der Erde und meine Pflanzen - aber einen Teich wollte ich eigentlich nie. Nun ist er aber da, die Seerosen blühen auch schön und da ich nie eine Pflanze wissentlich umbringen würde  , brauchen die halt ein Heim. Die Alternative: neuer Teich - gibt es einfach nicht; schon aus finanziellen Gründen. Und ich möchte ihn auch nicht abreißen - denn da haben wir andere Monster auf dem Grundstück übernommen, die vorher dran sind  - es hat also auch was mit Prioritäten zu tun. 

Bütte - gebt mir doch noch ein paar Tips zum Erneuern ....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*



			
				melania schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alternative: neuer Teich - gibt es einfach nicht; schon aus finanziellen Gründen.



Hi 'Melania'

das mit den Prioritäten der anderen "Monster"   ist ein Argument, dass sicherlich zu berücksichtigen ist für die "Ratgeber". Aus finanzieller Sicht, die Du auch erwähnt hast, wäre der vorgeschlagene Neubau des Teiches mit Rückbau des Betonteiches wahrscheinlich die günstigere Alternative als den Teich mit GFK zu laminieren.

Als wir in diesem Jahr unseren alten Teich abgerissen und einen neuen gebaut haben, haben wir uns mit der Möglichkeit GFK beschäftigt und haben sie, eben aus den finaziellen Gründen, schnell wieder fallenlassen :  und uns für einen Folienteich entschieden. Das Material war uns einfach zu teuer.

Denkbar wäre ja vielleicht noch eine Kombination: Wenn der Betonteich nicht rückgebaut werden soll, könnte man die Folie hineinlegen. Dies liesse auch die Möglichkeit der Neugestaltung der Uferzonen zu.


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Was haltet ihr von folgender Möglichkeit :

1. Beton mit Dampfstrahler säubern.
2. Mit Dichtschlämme "verspachteln"
3. Mit Silolack einstreichen.

Die Dichtigkeit sollte für etliche Jahre gewährleistet sein und günstiger als GfK oder "abreissen" und mit Folie bauen wäre es allemal.
Bei uns aufm Dorf machen Landwirte das mit Silos und die sind dicht.
Obwohl da ganz andere Prozesse (aggressiver) wie im Teich ablaufen.

Ist so eine Idee von mir, gemacht hab ichs noch nicht.


----------



## melania (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Naja, ich muß gestehen, eine Preisvorstellung von GFK habe ich nicht - habe hier nur so "rumgelesen" und es klang für mich schon sehr gut als Problemlösung ... was kostet denn da so ein Quadratmeter im Durchschnitt, kann da jemand Angaben machen?

Das mit der Dichtschlämme hatte ich auch bereits gelesen und überlegt - da muß ich mich aber erstmal in den Baumarkt begeben und Materialforschung betreiben. Das hängt ja letztlich auch von der Größe des Schadens ab - den wir ja erst richtig beurteilen können, wenn wir das Becken geleert haben ...

Ähem - und was ist Silolack? Wo gibts den? Muß ich gleich mal googlen ...

Was mich eben bei dieser GFK-Geschichte überzeugt hat, war die Möglichkeit, Natursteine mit einzubauen; damit würde ich in der Schräge im oberen Teil auch noch ein paar unterschiedliche Tiefen hinkriegen und den Bereich mit Sumpfpflanzen besiedeln können.

Bei Folie denke ich werden die rechtwinkligen Ecken problematisch, die Steine kann ich dann vergessen und dann wäre noch das Problem, den Folienrand zu verstecken ...

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen - aber Ihr habt hier so ein tolles Forum - vielleicht gibts ja noch weitere Anregungen ....?


----------



## melania (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

ich nochmal! Also nach weiterem Lesen und Googeln sieht mir das mit der Dichtschlämme gar nicht soo schlecht aus, das könnte man ja mal versuchen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt und schlechter kanns ja eh nicht werden. Habt Ihr denn eine Idee, wie man Natursteine im oberen Bereich (Schräge, ca. 45 °) befestigen könnte? Ich wollte es ja dort etwas flacher und natürlicher haben ...


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Hi,

schon mal an Holzstämme statt Steine gedacht. Könnte man mit Edelstahldraht unauffällig am Ufer befestigen. 
Karsten. hatte da immer recht gute Bilder/Skizzen. Schau doch mal in seine Galerie.
Vielleicht meldet er sich auch noch selbst zu Wort... hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*



			
				melania schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr denn eine Idee, wie man Natursteine im oberen Bereich (Schräge, ca. 45 °) befestigen könnte?



Zum Verarbeiten von Natursteinen eignet sich sehr gut Trasszementmörtel. Auf unserem Grundstück gibt es einige selbst angelegte Natursteinmauern, bis zu 2m Höhe, alle mit diesem Werkstoff "verklebt"   . Hier bei uns bekommt man den Trasszementmörtel allerdings nicht im Baumarkt,sondern nur bei Baustoffhandlungen.

Die Verarbeitung ist denkbar einfach, genau wie bei Maurermörtel, vorher nur den Untergrund gut reinigen -Hochdruckreiniger- und anfeuchten.


----------



## melania (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*

Danke für Eure Antworten ...!

Holzstämme habe wir eigentlich mehr als genug im Garten - aber würden die im Wasser denn nicht verfaulen ?

Und noch eine Frage zum Trasszementmörtel: Einfach einen ordentlichen "Klitsch" auf die Betonschräge und die Steine dann da rein drücken? Auf der Dichtschlämme? Löst das Wasser den Trass nicht mit der Zeit? 

Danke für Eure Geduld mit mir  

Übrigens Ludwig, was ein Projekt - da bin ich nur froh, daß unseres überschaubarer ist (habe aber auch einfach zuu viele Baustellen  )


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Alten undichten Beton"teich" erneuern*



			
				melania schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eine Frage zum Trasszementmörtel: Einfach einen ordentlichen "Klitsch" auf die Betonschräge und die Steine dann da rein drücken? Auf der Dichtschlämme? Löst das Wasser den Trass nicht mit der Zeit?
> Übrigens Ludwig, was ein Projekt - da bin ich nur froh, daß unseres überschaubarer ist (habe aber auch einfach zuu viele Baustellen  )



Der Trasszementmörtel lässt sich verarbeiten wie ganz "normaler" Maurermörtel, also Mörtel flächig auf die Schräge, Steine leicht eindrücken, nach dem Trocknen, nach Belieben, verfugen - fertig. Trasszementmörtel löst sich im Wasser nicht auf. Dieser Mörtel wird benutzt für Natursteinmauern und die sollen bei jedem Wetter halten. Der Mörtel ist weder wasser- noch frostempfindlich.

Ob man mit dem Mörtel auf der Dichtschlämme arbeiten kann, wissen wir leider nicht (normalerweise verarbeitet man die Schlämme ja eher auf dem Mauerwerk und nicht darunter).

Und zum Projekt: Das ist nur der Anfang, der zweite Bachlauf ist gerade im Bau. Der Steg, die Brücke und die Terrasse folgen, das Moorbett wird nächstes Jahr angelegt ......


----------

